# How to get higher priority boarding- cheap? [Delta]



## Passepartout

Another thread reminded me of a personal beef. Because of location, we are pretty much wedded to Delta. We generally just carry-on. Delta boards the aircraft by 'zones'. We always seem to be in boarding zone 3-or 4 and by the time we get in the aircraft, overhead space is sometimes difficult to find- especially near our seats. 

Short of paying for first class or being crippled, is there any reliable way to get in zone 1-or 2? There doesn't seem to be any rhyme or reason to the boarding system (rear of the aircraft first, or window seats before aisle seats or whatever)

Thanks

Jim Ricks


----------



## teepeeca

Passepartout said:


> Another thread reminded me of a personal beef.
> Short of paying for first class or being crippled, Thanks
> 
> Jim Ricks



Jim --- I "know" that you  probably didn't mean to sound derogatory, but the comment "crippled" struck a nerve with me, and probably some others.

My wife and I are getting "more and more" handicapped (handi-capable ?), so we get priority boarding.  I wish that we didn't have that "perk", but it could mean that our traveling days are numbered.

I guess that I'm getting sensitive.

Tony


----------



## beejaybeeohio

I hear what you're saying, Jim...

What really gets to me are the full-size planes with the smaller overheads that my carryon cannot fit in- very embarrassing to struggle with it only to have the flight attendant take it to be 'checked'.  It fits on most other full-size aircraft 

I like flying the regional jets and having my bag gate-checked.  And for our last flight on AA out of LAX, they offered px the chance to check a carryon thru to their final destination.  I took advantage of this offer despite having bought a smaller carryon after the fiasco above. 6 flight legs and I have yet to have to actually carry it on board...


----------



## Carolinian

The best way is elite status.  A silver medallion at Delta, and most airlines is 25k miles flown in a year.  Unlike most airlines, Delta seems to have lots of other ways to pick up qualifying miles for elite status.

As an elite, you not only get early boarding, but you can use the First Class check-in line, go through the shorter elite security lines at many airports, and get 25% bonus ff miles on all your flights.  If First Class is not sold out on domestic flights, they will upgrade elites free into First Class, although silver is below several higher categories in the pecking order for upgrades. When I was flying DL, I got upgraded as a gold medallion about 25% of the time.  After I switched to Northwest, as mostly gold but a couple of years as silver elite, I got updated on all but one domestic leg I flew if the plane had a First Class cabin, and thanks to all those DC-9's and a few AVRO's thrown in, most did.  I have only been silver on Continental, and so far have 100% upgrades, but on CO most of the domestic legs I fly are mostly Barbie Jets with no First Class or even worse ''Colgan coffins'' Q-400s, so my 100% on CO represents the one mainline jet I have flown on them domestically since I switched to CO three years ago.  You also sometimes get ''op-ups'' or operational upgrades on overseas flights to Biz, which I have had on DL, NW, and AF.  These generally occur when they have oversold coach but not Biz, so they move some of their elites to Biz.

If you schedule your flights right, two and a half TATL R/T's a year will make you silver elite, and with Delta there are other ways to get the qualifying miles, too.


----------



## Passepartout

teepeeca said:


> I guess that I'm getting sensitive.
> 
> Tony



Could be. I meant nothing derogatory- though I could have used a more PC terminology- sorry. I am not as spry as I used to be either. 

As far as this thread is concerned, I have no need or desire to board ahead of the physically challenged who genuinely need additional time.  I just wondered how it is that so many able-bodied people without 'status' seem to be in the zone 1-or 2 boarding group. Maybe it's just the 'luck of the draw' and after many years of nothing but zones 3-and 4, this will change.

Thanks, Carolinian for the explanation of how to achieve status, but it's unlikely that we would (except rarely) get even 25K in a single year on DL. Maybe I should be thankful for that. 

Jim


----------



## Carolinian

Passepartout said:


> Could be. I meant nothing derogatory- though I could have used a more PC terminology- sorry. I am not as spry as I used to be either.
> 
> As far as this thread is concerned, I have no need or desire to board ahead of the physically challenged who genuinely need additional time.  I just wondered how it is that so many able-bodied people without 'status' seem to be in the zone 1-or 2 boarding group. Maybe it's just the 'luck of the draw' and after many years of nothing but zones 3-and 4, this will change.
> 
> Thanks, Carolinian for the explanation of how to achieve status, but it's unlikely that we would (except rarely) get even 25K in a single year on DL. Maybe I should be thankful for that.
> 
> Jim



One of the reasons you have so many going ahead of you is Delta has created so many ways to get miles that qualify for status without flying.  Some at FlyerTalk have criticized SkyMiles as a ''frequent buyer'' rather than frequent flyer program.  Others have used the term ''frequent driver'' because of all the miles from car rentals a few years ago.


----------



## Jimster

*well yes*

I am sorry you have to fly Delta, but maybe this will help.  Air France is offering to match status with other airlines-see their website.  I just matched my United status to Air France precisely so I could get a checked bag free on its partner Delta.


----------



## JudyH

Did you just do this?  I can't find it on the website, except for the program that ended March 31?


----------



## glypnirsgirl

Hi Jim - I do not fly Delta, but I have found on AA that the time of check-in controls priority group. If I check in right at the 24 hour mark, I usually get group 2 (the elites and persons needing additional time get group 1). If I wait a few hours, I get group 3. If I do not check in until 2 hours before flight time, I am in the last group. 

If the assignments to group seem to be random, I am speculating that it is due to check in time.

Does Delta allow on-line check in?

elaine


----------



## Passepartout

I usually check in right at 24 hours before flying (too used to SW, I guess). I just haven't figured out what the secret is. On the other hand I have never observed the gate attendant turn anyone back from boarding- telling them they are in a higher 'zone'.

Returning from Barcelona last week, I was pre-selected for 'additional screening' (boy, that's fun!) but afterward, those selected were escorted directly onto the plane, bypassing the line. 

Jim


----------



## PigsDad

Passepartout said:


> On the other hand I have never observed the gate attendant turn anyone back from boarding- telling them they are in a higher 'zone'.


That's your problem, you're too much of a nice / honest guy!  


> Returning from Barcelona last week, I was pre-selected for 'additional screening' (boy, that's fun!) but afterward, those selected were escorted directly onto the plane, bypassing the line.


Hmm.  Make you wonder if there is something that you can do to increase your chances of being picked for "additional screening"...  

Kurt


----------



## 1st Class

When we last boarded via zone 4, our carry-ons had to go to the back of the plane, although our seats were up front. I didn't know that aisle seats boarded last. :annoyed:   So the next time we flew I asked the attendant if I presented our credit card if that would get us into a higher zone.  Surprisingly, the answer was yes.  We were flying US Air, but maybe Delta has a similar rule.


----------



## nalismom

Glypnirsgirl - I'm going to respectfully disagree with you on AA's boarding zones.  We fly frequently on AA and boarding is from the back of the plane forward once premium and special needs passengers board.  There are folks who do board earlier than their called group but they have elite status or purchased the privilege of priority boarding which numerous airlines are now doing.

As someone who always sought rows closest to the front, I now think it's better to secure seats further back if you want overhead storage.

There is also the group of passengers who are seated in back rows but since they board 1st they drop their bags off in the front overhead bins.  I have seen this done numerous times leaving front of the plane passengers having the stewardesses find storage in the rear overheads - and the passengers to swim upstream to retrieve their bags before deboarding.  I am sorry but there is no excuse for rear plane passengers to stow in front plane overheads..... This is just plain rude and inconsiderate!


----------



## x3 skier

Actually, Silver Medallion on DL does not board in zone 1 or 2. You have be at least Gold (50000 miles) to get in that zone. The other way is to buy a high price fare. When I travel on someone else's dime on a Y fare, I actually wind up in First Class since it usually upgrades me PDQ as a Gold and full fare coach. 

One way to do it is get one of the Delta High grade credit cards which IIRC gets you Gold pretty quick. 

Cheers


----------



## x3 skier

Passepartout said:


> On the other hand I have never observed the gate attendant turn anyone back from boarding- telling them they are in a higher zone.
> Jim



I think you mean a lower zone trying to sneak in earlier than their zone. In any event, I have seen lots of "gate lice" as they are less than fondly known, turned away since the boarding card has the zone printed on it. Happens almost every flight I have flown on DL that I can recall.

Cheers


----------



## LAX Mom

x3 skier said:


> I think you mean a lower zone trying to sneak in earlier than their zone. In any event, I have seen lots of "gate lice" as they are less than fondly known, turned away since the boarding card has the zone printed on it. Happens almost every flight I have flown on DL that I can recall.
> 
> Cheers



Agreed. I often hear Delta gate agents say "I'm sorry, you're zone 3. We're only boarding zones 1 & 2." It doesn't seem to me that you can just slip in with an early zone to get on the plane before your zone is called. 

Jim, Have you asked a Delta rep how they determine the zones 1 & 2 for boarding?


----------



## Carolinian

Hmmm!  The worst in class changes at Delta just keep coming, don't they?  Glad I am not flying them anymore.




x3 skier said:


> Actually, Silver Medallion on DL does not board in zone 1 or 2. You have be at least Gold (50000 miles) to get in that zone. The other way is to buy a high price fare. When I travel on someone else's dime on a Y fare, I actually wind up in First Class since it usually upgrades me PDQ as a Gold and full fare coach.
> 
> One way to do it is get one of the Delta High grade credit cards which IIRC gets you Gold pretty quick.
> 
> Cheers


----------



## x3 skier

LAX Mom said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Jim, Have you asked a Delta rep how they determine the zones 1 & 2 for boarding?



AFAIK the way it works is 1st class goes first then families with small children and "people needing a little extra time" ( sometimes reversed ) then zone 1 (gold platinum and diamond), zone 2 (silver + higher fare tickets ) then it sort of goes down by price of tickets. They also usually board 1&2 together  so you MAY get in the first herd with silver and the right price ticket but as a silver, I would count on zone 3 which is better than zone 6.  

Cheers


----------



## LisaRex

I've flown a few times recently and have witnessed first hand the chaos with the boarding process and overhead space.  We have the airlines to thank for that for imposing the checked bag fee.  

My first piece of advice is to switch to a carry-on that will fit underneath the seat.  It's very peaceful knowing that you don't have to snag an overhead bin.  While I've been on flights where the last dozen or so passengers to board have been forced to pink tag items because they've run out of overhead space, I've never had anyone encroach on the space underneath my seat. 

I now use a backpack as my carry-on.  First, because it's collapsible and can fit in places that more rigid luggage can't. Second, because we enjoy hiking and it's nice to have a backpack on hand at our destination, so that my husband can lug all my stuff. 

My second piece of advice is to sign-up for the Delta Gold AMEX card if you travel a lot on Delta. It's $85/yr., less if you have another AMEX credit card.  The best feature is that it allows me (and up to six passengers on my itinerary) to check in one bag for free.  I used to try to cram everything in an overnight bag so that I could avoid the baggage claim.  Now with overhead space at a premium, I've gone back to checking in bags. While other people are stressing out about overhead bin space, I'm sitting and reading my book. Of course, I'm a leisure traveler so I've already had my first margarita in the airport bar.  

And that would be my third piece of advice.


----------



## MichaelColey

Others have stated bits and pieces of this in their posts, but the way zones work on most airlines:

*Special needs*: People in wheelchairs and others with special needs are usually boarded first.  On some airlines, that includes families with small children.

*First Class*: Regardless of status, most board First Class next.

*Elite Members*: Next come the elite members, typically earned by flying 25k miles or more on an airline.  For most airlines, there's a pecking order.  Those who have top tier status (typically 100k miles or more) can board before those who barely made status (25k).  With many airlines, this is "Group 1", but with others it is just a specially named group (like "Priority Access" at AA).

*Credit Card Holders / Online Check-In / Bought Access*: Some airlines give credit card holders earlier boarding.  Some give people who checked in online earlier boarding.  Some let you buy access to the elite perks like priority boarding, usually for about $30 or less.  These would typically be Group 2 or sometimes Group 3.

*Reverse Pyramid*: Of course it doesn't make much difference at this point since many times half the plane has already boarded, but one of the most efficient ways to board a plane is what they call a "reverse pyramid", where those in the back of the plane with windows seats board first, followed by those in the back in middle seats board next and the windows seats in the middle of the plane, then those in the aisle at the back, middles in the middle, and windows in the front, then those in aisles in the middle and middles in the front, then last of all those in the aisles near the front.  *A window seat in the back of the plane would be the first of these groups*.

It all varies from airline to airline, though, so google "[airline] boarding procedure" or something like that to search for details on the specific airline you're flying (not necessarily who you ticketed it through).


----------



## MichaelColey

I should also point out that this was seldom ever a problem with airlines until they started charging for checked bags.  Mainly it was just frequent business travelers flew with only carryon bags, but now most travelers are bringing everything they can into the cabin with them.


----------



## skj62

If you schedule your flights right, two and a half TATL R/T's a year will make you silver elite, and with Delta there are other ways to get the qualifying miles, too.[/QUOTE]

i must be getting old..What does TATL mean


----------



## Passepartout

*Here's the chart on how most airlines board!*

From SeatGuru: http://www.seatguru.com/articles/boarding_procedures.php#Zone_Style You have to check your airline's style- Delta's is 'Block'.
This clearly explains why we always seem to get into zone 5- or 6, 'cause that's the part of the plane where I usually get seats. 

I may print this for future reference.

Jim


----------



## MichaelColey

TATL = Transatlantic.


----------



## timeos2

On my last 6 flights the attempts to minimize overhead bin use has been SO effective (pre-board announcements of free bag check - one way to avoid checked bag fees but still check bags), plane side check and others have paid off in practically empty overheads!  One of the six got pretty full but still had plenty of area for coats, etc. The other five were incredibly unpopulated & a few bins had but one small item.  Whereas a year ago it was a battle to squeeze in a bag once the plane was half full it just hasn't been an issue at all for me lately.


----------



## x3 skier

Passepartout said:


> From SeatGuru: http://www.seatguru.com/articles/boarding_procedures.php#Zone_Style You have to check your airline's style- Delta's is 'Block'.
> This clearly explains why we always seem to get into zone 5- or 6, 'cause that's the part of the plane where I usually get seats.
> 
> I may print this for future reference.
> 
> Jim




Nice find. I often use Seat Guru but never noticed that part. I would observe that Silvers on Delta usually wind up in Group 3 with the rest of the partner elites, at least that's what happened to me back in the day when I was Silver.

According to the chart, if you select the Bulkhead seats (with no storage in front of you) you get first dibs on storage in coach bins. You also don't get somebody reclining in your lap. Of course they will likely be blocked for elite passengers only on the seat selection page of the web site. 

Cheers


----------



## Ron98GT

1st Class said:


> When we last boarded via zone 4, our carry-ons had to go to the back of the plane, although our seats were up front. I didn't know that aisle seats boarded last. :annoyed:   So the next time we flew I asked the attendant if I presented our credit card if that would get us into a higher zone.  Surprisingly, the answer was yes.  We were flying US Air, but maybe Delta has a similar rule.



On US Airways, if you purchase your coach ticket with a US Airways credit card, you automatically get Zone 2.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Passepartout said:


> Another thread reminded me of a personal beef. Because of location, we are pretty much wedded to Delta. We generally just carry-on. Delta boards the aircraft by 'zones'. We always seem to be in boarding zone 3-or 4 and by the time we get in the aircraft, overhead space is sometimes difficult to find- especially near our seats.
> 
> Short of paying for first class or being crippled, is there any reliable way to get in zone 1-or 2? There doesn't seem to be any rhyme or reason to the boarding system (rear of the aircraft first, or window seats before aisle seats or whatever)
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Jim Ricks





Passepartout said:


> From SeatGuru: http://www.seatguru.com/articles/boarding_procedures.php#Zone_Style You have to check your airline's style- Delta's is 'Block'.
> This clearly explains why we always seem to get into zone 5- or 6, 'cause that's the part of the plane where I usually get seats.


IOW, Jim, you've always been reserving general coach seats in the front half of the plane.  As you've gathered, unless a person is an elite, that will usually result in being one of the last to board.

****

Priority seating is one significant reason why I strive hard to maintain my FF status with Alaska.  Getting a seat where I can get some work done while flying can be worth several hundred more dollars. Even if I'm not doing billable work, the time on the airplane is often extremely valuable for being able to focus on tasks such as planning that are best done in an environment isolated from the phone.

The best seat for me is aisle seat, emergency exit row. Emergency exit row leaves me enough room to use a full size laptop computer, which is essentially my traveling office.  Aisle seat gives me easier access to overhead storage and it leaves more room if there is a generously proportioned person in the middle seat.


----------



## Passepartout

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> IOW, Jim, you've always been reserving general coach seats in the front half of the plane.  As you've gathered, unless a person is an elite, that will usually result in being one of the last to board.
> 
> The best seat for me is aisle seat, emergency exit row.



You caught me. I DO generally reserve front-half aisle/window. Usually those exit rows go to elites but we have gotten them- like after DL caused us to miss a JFK/SLC connection by being so sloooow getting our luggage so we could clear customs. Those exit row seats had good leg room, but not much butt room with the fixed armrests and tray tables that folded out of them. A generously cushioned person wouldn't have fit.

So far I haven't had difficulty finding overhead space for the one bag each of us board with and at least I know WHY we board in those later zones. Maybe the time will come that we achieve status but I'm not holding my breath. Somehow dealing with the airlines as little as necessary is more satisfying than being a 'road warrior'.

Jim


----------



## MichaelColey

Passepartout said:


> Maybe the time will come that we achieve status but I'm not holding my breath. Somehow dealing with the airlines as little as necessary is more satisfying than being a 'road warrior'.


If you fly anywhere close to 25k miles a year, it can certainly be worth the extra effort and expense of putting all your travel on one airline and perhaps even using some creative routing to get status.  The free bags, priority check-in, priority boarding and upgrades are some nice perks.


----------



## timeos2

*This works but you may want to try to avoid it*



MichaelColey said:


> If you fly anywhere close to 25k miles a year, it can certainly be worth the extra effort and expense of putting all your travel on one airline and perhaps even using some creative routing to get status.  The free bags, priority check-in, priority boarding and upgrades are some nice perks.



I had been elite level with US Air, Jet Blue and Air Tran for many years. With each came priority boarding and it was very good to have. 

Unfortunately my health turned unexpectedly and  after awhile my reduced travel meant I lost status.  For a short time I was a the end of the line and finding carry on space - all I ever carry - became tough until I figured out the last row trick getting an early load spot.  But I hated be so far back in the planes.  Then I, again unfortunately as I would gladly give it up for a positive change in health, got a handicapped tag for my vehicle.  Since I now need to carry that for use with rental cars I have it in my pocket when I travel. By using that as my "pass" I have never been questioned when boarding with zone 1 or 2 no matter what my ticket may say.  I don't like to abuse it so if I'm traveling with the family I may take an early boarding but they will wait for the assigned zone.  While it works I don't recommend wishing for it as a way to get early boarding privileges.


----------

